# I would like to help



## HalotheGSD (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello my name is Joe

I am looking for advice on how i can help with rescue GSDs. I am a very proud owner of two GSDs myself. 

Halo 4/ys
Chief 1/y

Ever sense i feel in love with the breed, if i see another GSD i always go up to the owner and chat with them about there dog and try to make friends with the "big sweetie" as i call ALL GSDs.

I have been wanting for a couple years now to get involved some how with the breed. I would love to some day have my own rescue operation here at my house, but right now i do not have to money, or much time to put into it. However i read all these posts on urgent rescues and would love to help some how, some way. 

I live in the country with land, and have a huge fenced in area for my dogs already. And i have a insulated barn that i would like to someday convert into a shelter. I live in the Grand Rapids Michigan area, so if anyone has any suggetions, tips, advise they can give me to be of some kind of help please let me know. 

It breaks my heart when i see these dogs and read there stories. Sometimes i think i would be better off to just not read anymore, but i feel i can help. i have experiance with shelters and abused dogs, so i know what im getting into.

Iv have also been on this board for more than 3 years. I mostly just read stuff, never got into the postings. I went under the name rockin24jb before, But i wanted to start out with a new name because i like halotheGSD better.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was just thinking of posting a question like this.I've often thought about doing this in a very small scale since in this part of NH I haven't seen much for GSD rescues.They seem to be in the southern part of the state and Massachusetts.Please give us some insight.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I highly recommend joining an established rescue. There is so much that goes into this....paying for health care...even being prepared for major things like hip surgery, parvo, etc........aside from the necessary spay/neuter/shots and microchipping. There is also dealing with the unexpected behavioral issues. With a rescue you can get support...and even back up i.e. moving the dog into another foster home...boarding, etc. There are also contracts, home visits, screening procedures, and being able to take the dog back if things go wrong (for the life of the dog) . 

Sign up with a rescue...there are so many things needed...such as helping with eval's, transports, screening procedures, home visits, fundraising....etc. 

I wish you luck finding a rescue to work with...and THANK YOU!


----------



## HalotheGSD (Feb 3, 2009)

Fostering is something i wouldnt mind doing. And also all the ins and outs of being a established rescue i realize is extensive. I would love to get involved with one just so i could learn more. If anyone knows of some in the michigan area please foward it to me. I know of a couple i will soon be contacting.....

apollo creek shepherd rescue

GSD rescue of michigan

thank you for you help myamom


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Your welcome!

And how could I forget...................FOSTERING? Rescues are in desperate need of fosters! How awesome...THANKS! You will find it very rewarding!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

It is nice for us to have fosters in other areas of the state as well.
If I recieve a request from a shelter that is hours away, it would be great to have a foster home already approved in that area.

Starting your own rescue is great, but it is very hard work until you establish yourself. I found the beginning very overwhelming. If I had it to do over again I would have looked for a rescue that wanted to add a GSD aspect to them. 

When you are responsible for the oranization you loose the ability to concentrate on the dogs as much as you would like. It is not unusual for me to be sitting at this computer until the wee hours of the morning. If you work a full time job and have a family, rescue takes all of your free time.

Foster, and enjoy the best part of rescue. Loving the dogs. Leave the money worries, mean people, nasty e-mails and phone calls to others!! : ) I am sure if you offer your services, you will find a taker!! Best of luck.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, if you like white shepherds, Echo Dogs would love some more foster homes. We received notification about 2 in Michigan this week that I would love to help. We have a few fosters in Indiana, but only one in Michigan.

And I'm in New Hampshire, along with a few other fosters. We have quite a few fundraising events as well.

We have other ways people could help too. If you are interested, you can contact me [email protected]

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Joe, fostering sounds like it would be great for you. Your land, your fence, the barn, it all sounds great.

If by any chance you live in the UP send me a personal note and I can put you in touch with the group I foster for.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

This might be a stupid question but.What, if any are the health risks for our family dogs if we foster?Would we be intraducing diseases to our pets or are they non contagious when they come to us.I understand these dogs are from not good circumstances but are they in the safe stage to be around other animals and kids?I couldn't knowingly bring in things like worms or other parisites.I hope it doesn't sound aweful but I am being honest and I am clueless of how the placement works.


----------



## HalotheGSD (Feb 3, 2009)

That is a good question.

I would assume that between the shelter, and the rescue organization would take care of shots, and deworming and such. But it would be nice to know the risks with that as well. And if there would be some out of pocket costs with fostering. Seeing as it sounds like a charitable thing, i could imagine there would be some for food and such. But what is typical?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

It really depends on each animal.
You might be best suited for an owner surrender dog that has a vaccine history. If your dogs are current that usually keeps them fairly safe. My dogs all got Kennel cough (even though vaccinated) as the vaccine does not cover all strains. Once they got it, they have never contracted it again. With a shelter dog you can expect fleas, worms, kennel cough, mange, and a host of other things. Most rescues take new dogs for a vet check ASAP so they know what medical needs the dog has. 

We are seeing more and more giardia cases with rescues, especially the pups?? We now do a fecal on every dog that comes in. I did not know one of the dogs had it for awhile as I thought the cause was stress related, big mistake. 

Overall my experience has been good, with only the Kennel Cough that affected my personal dogs. There is never a guarantee. 

With kids, for our rescue, depending on the ages we are VERY cautious. We would send you younger dogs that we felt were not as risky. The foster families just have to be VERY vigilant.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll have to do some searching in my area and see what's needed and all the rules.I have teenagers so it probably would put me in a different catagory of having kids.Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome Joe,
I am currently fostering thru the SPCA in Kalamazoo. I search Petfinder for GSD's in my zipcode to cross-post here. When there was one that the SPCA pulled from the Eaton Co. shelter, I offered to foster him. He turned out to be a mix, as the SPCA wasn't familiar w/ the Aus. Kelpie so didn't see the mix. He did bring w/ him conjuctivitis(most shelter dogs seem to have it). I had a potential adopter for him who lived in GR and she decided to foster instead of adopt him. She thought "why not help out the shelters". I fully supported her decision. When/if you decide to foster, make sure that Giardia is treated, and I would do the eye drops if you see gunk-it is very contagious.


----------



## HalotheGSD (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you for the tips thus far. very helpful.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is really wonderful that you want to help.


----------

